# Five players competing for final Wolves spot



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

LINK


*Jason Collier (Center. 7-0, 260. Georgia Tech '00)*

*Brandon Kurtz (Forward/center. 6-10, 255. Tulsa '00)*

*Quincy Lewis (Forward/guard. 6-7, 215. Minnesota '99)*

*Keith McLeod (Point guard. 6-2, 188. Bowling Green '02)*

*Kirk Penney (Shooting guard. 6-5, 220. Wisconsin '03)*



Wich one do you think will grab the 12 spot?


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

I think we need a big man, so it'll probably be Collier or Kurtz. Haven't seen Kurtz play much, so I'll probably go with Collier.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Collier or Penny. Collier would be valuable if Johnson was hurt. Penny would be valuable if Hoiberg to hurt.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd say Collier, though I've heard decent things about Penney since the draft.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'd say Collier, though I've heard decent things about Penney since the draft.


I'm not too sure on Penney either. I'd guess Hoiberg is better. He is a dangerous shooter. Penney was able to execute in college, but I'm not sure how he'll fair in the NBA.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Why couldn't you keep two somone would just have to be on the IR I think Penny and Collier if kept two but maybe Slater since he just signed.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Why couldn't you keep two somone would just have to be on the IR I think Penny and Collier if kept two but maybe Slater since he just signed.


I would guess Slater and Penney.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Collier


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Collier just to add more size.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Collier plus he has range for a big man


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

I went to the Timberwolves scrimmage yesterday, and I would say Keith McLeod was the best out of those players. He broke Cassells ankles a couple of times. He should make the team.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

i can't believe there is no love for quincy lewis. lewis and mcleod should definitey make the team. i wouldn't say we need another big man. flip said himself that the best player(s) of the 5 or 6 including the newly signed slater, will make the team.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

they don't need another swingman


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

McLeod will make the team the Wolves are supose to be very impressed with im and Lewis could beat out Penny I think that one of them will make it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

McCleod is the best player and Jason Collier shouldn't even be considered honestly. He is softer than a tissue dipped in water. 

Kurtz and Penney send them to Europe.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KansasJayhawk</b>!
> they don't need another swingman


Yes, they do! Right now, we have Latrell Sprewell, Wally Szczerbiak, and freakin' Fred Hoiberg as their backup! 

I'm guessing that if the players impress, the Wolves will keep 2 out of Penney, Lewis, and McLeod.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

true true. but remember on accasion KG plays the 3. I would keep Quincy anyway, he could be a decent pick up.


So did Kilborn actually play?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KansasJayhawk</b>!
> true true. but remember on accasion KG plays the 3.


Yes, I think I remember that KG can play the 3.  

I also remember that the Wolves lost Joe Smith, Marc Jackson, and Rasho Nesterovic this offseason, and replaced them with only Michael Olowakandi. 

Garnett is a full-time four this year.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

hey it's my opnion. You don't have to like it.


After watching the game today keep Hoiberg (the spelling is wrong) and Lewis


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

After watching the T-Wolves/Raptors game live, I would narrow it down to Collier and Lewis, but I'd take Lewis. Penny looked pretty lost on the court, like a freshman playing varsity high school basketball. Kreutz just got pushed around the whole time and really sucked it up. Bateer manhandled him. McLeod just wants to score and his ballhandling is a little shaky when pressure is added. Collier didn't do much good or bad. Lewis looked most like he was on the NBA level and hit some shots. That's why I would take Lewis.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Kirk Penny/Jason Collier*

I think Kirk Penny is going to make the last roster spot he has looked very impressive. I also think the wolves will keep Jason Collier just because of his size wat do u guys think??


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

This is already talked about on another thread 5 players for Wolves final roster spot.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

They have to keep Penny and Collier. Penny cuz eveytime i look at the box score he scores like 10 points and his FG% is good and Collier cuz they need the size.


----------



## docj_18 (Jun 5, 2003)

Penney, hands down. He has been the T-WOlves playmaker this preseason, draining his threes, and pulling the Wolves over the Bucks in their last preseason game. Its not a question on what position to fill, but who has the most talent. And of the five formentioned players, Penny has proven himself to be an asset to the Wolves.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

Collier or Lewis


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

McLeod just got cut so he is out.


----------



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballer27</b>!
> Collier or Lewis


If penny makes team collier if he doesnt make team then lewis


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

You cut Penny & Collier today.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Slater just got cut too.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

What in the world is up with this?

Did Mchale forget the 3 open slots on our inactive roster? 

Every other team in the league is keeping at least 13 guys - We have three injured players, and are still only keeping 12.

McHale better be signing somebody else. We don't even have a backup PG right now, since Hudson went down last night.

I really don't like the way this season is starting...


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The Wolves are only around 9 deep maybe not that much with Hudson,Johnson,Trent,Madsen,Ebi,Hoiberg,Lewis off the bench teams didn't want Hoiberg or Lewis ad there your backup wings the starters are good but the becnh is horrid other than Hudson and isn't Candy out for the beginging of the season too. They must be in negotiations to sign someone.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Wolves sign Keith Mcleod. Why did they cut him then sign him?


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

They didn't know Hudson was going to get injured.


----------

